# [solved]Fehler beim Versuch Mate zu installieren

## rrbs

Hallo,

ich wollte mate installieren.

Leider gab es bei "mate-base/mate"  Probleme.

Kann mir jemand helfen diese zu loesen?

Danke.

hier die Ausgabe:

```
emerge mate-base/mate

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies                     i * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs failed (depend phase):

 *   boost-utils.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 584:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/axs/media-gfx/inkscape/inkscape-0.48.3.1.ebuild'

 *   inkscape-0.48.3.1.ebuild, line  12:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'flag-o-matic' 'gnome2' 'python' 'boost-utils'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 257:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ -z ${location} ]] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.3/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1/work/inkscape-0.48.3.1'

                               ... done!     

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-power/cpufrequtils".

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-applets-1.8.1::sabayon-distro" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate-1.8.0::gentoo[base]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "mate-base/mate" [argument])

```

Last edited by rrbs on Sun Mar 29, 2015 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Das sieht nicht nach Gentoo aus, sondern nach Calculate, zumindest will das verwendete Overlay das Calculate Overlay und Sabayon ist da auch noch irgendwie drin... räum da am besten erstmal auf, wenn es wirklich Gentoo sein soll.

Bei Gentoo brauchst afaik kein Overlay für Mate.

Bye

Py

----------

## rrbs

so overlays weggenommen.

bekomme aber den block nicht weg:

```
emerge mate-base/mate

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies                              ) * ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs failed (depend phase):

 *   boost-utils.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 584:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/axs/media-gfx/inkscape/inkscape-0.48.3.1.ebuild'

 *   inkscape-0.48.3.1.ebuild, line  12:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'flag-o-matic' 'gnome2' 'python' 'boost-utils'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 257:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ -z ${location} ]] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1::axs'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.3/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.3.1/work/inkscape-0.48.3.1'

                            ... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.21 [1.20]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/cpupower-3.18  USE="nls -cpufreq_bench -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/mate-backgrounds-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.23-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.21  USE="-debug -doc -emacs -highlight {-test} -vim" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13_p201211-r3  USE="orc -libav" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-calc-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-system-monitor-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-utils-1.8.1  USE="X ipv6 -applet -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/eom-1.8.1  USE="X dbus exif jpeg lcms svg tiff -debug -python -xmp" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-editors/pluma-1.8.1  USE="spell -debug -python {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-terms/mate-terminal-1.8.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/atril-1.8.1  USE="dbus gnome-keyring introspection ps tiff -caja -debug -djvu -dvi -t1lib -xps" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2-r1  USE="themes -animation-rtl" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/murrine-themes-0.98.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/mate-themes-1.8.0 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2  USE="introspection -ios" 

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-screensaver-1.8.1  USE="X consolekit libnotify opengl pam -debug -systemd"                                                                                     

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-polkit-1.8.0  USE="introspection"                                                                                                                              

[ebuild  N     ] mate-base/mate-session-manager-1.8.1-r1  USE="gnome-keyring ipv6 upower -debug -systemd"                                                                                       

[ebuild  N     ] mate-base/mate-applets-1.8.1  USE="X ipv6 policykit upower -networkmanager" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"                                                                         

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-power-manager-1.8.1  USE="applet gnome-keyring policykit -man {-test} -unique"                                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/engrampa-1.8.1  USE="-caja -debug"                                                                                                                                    

[ebuild  N     ] mate-extra/mate-media-1.8.0  USE="aac flac vorbis -debug -mp3 -pulseaudio -speex -twolame"                                                                                     

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/mozo-1.8.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"                                                                                                                                

[ebuild  N     ] mate-base/mate-1.8.0  USE="base extras themes (-bluetooth)" 

[blocks B      ] sys-power/upower ("sys-power/upower" is blocking sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-power/upower-0.99.2-r1:0/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-power/upower required by (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.10-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99:= required by (gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99:= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.12.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.23 required by (xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.11.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >sys-power/upower-0.99:= required by (x11-wm/mutter-3.12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-power/upower required by @selected

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9 required by (app-misc/tracker-1.0.2:0/100::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.23 required by (xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.11.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99 required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.99[introspection] required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.12.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-power/upower-0.9.23 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.13.3-r1:4/4.13::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23 required by (mate-base/mate-session-manager-1.8.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23 required by (mate-base/mate-applets-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23 required by (mate-extra/mate-power-manager-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-admin/hwreport-0.11.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org> (02 Sep 2014)

# website not working anymore and will stay like this,

# tool is useless. See bug 504734

- net-dialup/ppp-2.4.6-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Sergey Popov <pinkbyte@gentoo.org> (28 Aug 2014)

# Security mask, wrt bug #519650

# If your application is broken due to this mask,

# please file a separate bug report

- games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (19 Mar 2015)

# Hardmasked for ages and still impossible to unmask (#416683).

# Removal in a month.

# Alexandre Rostovtsev <tetromino@gentoo.org> (20 May 2012)

# Requires dev-scheme/guile-2.0.5 which is in lisp overlay and masked;

# bug #416683

- net-misc/tor-0.2.6.2_alpha-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Anthony G. Basile <blueness@gentoo.org> (28 Jan 2015)

# Its broken and we're waiting for fixes from upstream, bug #536196

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

wie krieg ich den weg, damit ich mate installieren kann?

Danke fuer die Hilfe.

gruss ralle

----------

## Josef.95

Na, die Lösung steht vermutlich in einer der noch ungelesenen News.

Versuche folgendes 

```
emerge --deselect sys-power/upower

emerge -av1 sys-power/upower-pm-utils

emerge -av mate-base/mate
```

Zudem würde ich empfehlen sich auch um die installierten, inzwischen maskierten Pakete zu kümmern.

----------

## rrbs

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Na, die Lösung steht vermutlich in einer der noch ungelesenen News.
> 
> Versuche folgendes 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hat leider nix gebracht.

ich bekomme den block einfach nicht weg.

```
Calculating dependencies         ... done!               

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2  USE="introspection -ios" 

[blocks B      ] sys-power/upower ("sys-power/upower" is blocking sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.
```

was kann ich da noch tun?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, hätte normal funktionieren sollen (hier tut es das).

Aber, ein Blick ins Ebuild verrät meist mehr :)

Dein schon installiertes Gnome3 (bzw einige dessen ebuilds) benötigt zwingend sys-power/upower

zb 

```
COMMON_DEPEND="...

>=sys-power/upower-0.99:=

...
```

Aber, bei den Deps von mate-base/mate benötigt nur mate-session-manager-1.8.1-r1[upower]

upower-pm-utils 

Sprich wenn du mate-base/mate-session-manager mit USE=-upower baust sollte Gnome3 und mate-base/mate wahrscheinlich mit dem schon installierten sys-power/upower gleichzeitig installierbar sein.

Magst das mal austesten?

----------

## rrbs

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, hätte normal funktionieren sollen (hier tut es das).
> 
> Aber, ein Blick ins Ebuild verrät meist mehr 
> 
> Dein schon installiertes Gnome3 (bzw einige dessen ebuilds) benötigt zwingend sys-power/upower
> ...

 

DANK!!

Jetzt hats gefunzt. Supi.

gruss ralle

----------

